# I'm tired of being sick!



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I feel so sorry for you.
But I can't do much to help (sorry).:-(


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Is that the only place you can be seen? I know they have a good reputation and all, , but I would want to see a Dr much sooner than their schedule allows. You need some answers & some help!.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I am so sorry you are feeling so crummy! I do understand. I was diagnosed with Lupus 7 years ago, it affects my joints and I have lupus vasculitis on my brain so I get debilitating headaches.
Mayo is a great hospital/clinic, but you need relief now. Do you have a primary care Dr. you are working with? If not find one, one that can see you soon, say within the next 2 weeks. If you do have a PCP are they helping you, because from the sound if your post I don't think they are, I think you need to find a new PCP. If a Dr is not helping you, do not be afraid to tell them it's not working or change Dr.s. A good PCP will help you and work with you until you are able to see the specialist you need.
I hope you feel better soon and get some relief.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

That all sounds terrible ): I hope they can figure everything out and make you better soon!


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I got tired of feeling sick all the time and took my body's health into my own hands many years ago. It was a total lifestyle change towards something that not all too many people are doing, so at first, all the people I knew wanted to tell me of their fears and try to project them upon me......almost as if they would prefer I stayed feeling like I did instead of doing something different, in which they had no understanding of. But that seems to be pretty common.....people fearing what they don't know so they try to keep you at their level by projecting their fears and angers at you. Not really too on topic here.....but if it's something that you're going to do, then it may help to prepare mentally and begin to grow some thick skin. 

After years of trying many different things I've found what, IMO, is one of the best ways to heal the body. It's a matter of eating specific foods which are actually the optimum foods specifically designed for the human body. They cleanse the clogged up pathways in the body to get it functioning again. Once these clogged systems are functioning again the body can begin to build truly healthy tissue.

In all simplicity it's a matter of cleansing to remove obstruction and providing optimum nutrition for rebuilding.

If this interests you I would suggest you learn of the teachings from Dr. Robert Morse and Arnold Ehret.

Here's a latest video from Dr. Morse. It's two hours long and there's lots of good info in there, in which you can gain some insight into what he's teaching and doing to bring health to many people. Two hours is just the start BTW, if you really want to feel better and are willing to take your health into your own hands, then two hours is just the beginning of your research. ;-) Questions & Answers 200 - See Description for Details - YouTube


----------

